# V312 Error



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

I tried to watch HBO Go tonight (and tested Netflix) but I got this error about my apps loading .... What is this about and how long does it take? Thankfully I have a Roku.

I just checked one of my minis and it worked there. So only my Bolt has the error.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Has anyone else had this issue with the Bolt?


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Okay, even worse now ....

The TV has a green screen that says ...

"The Tivo box has detected a serious problem and is now attempting to fix it.
This will take about three hours.

PLEASE DO NOT UNPLUG OR RESTART THE TIVO BOX!

If you have a plasma TV or are concerned about image burn-in, you should turn off your TV for the next three hours.

If, after three hours, the TiVo Box does not restart, please call Customer Support."



Anyone else ever see this? What the hell.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Now it is in a boot loop. I think I may just put in the old HDD and see if that helps?


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Okay, so I shut down and replaced my HD back with the original 500GB.

Things came up and seem "stable" for the 5 min it has been up. Not sure what is going on, if this ahs all been my HD or what. I still have no HBO Go or Netflix, but I am hoping those truly are downloading and such as it says.

Any insight?


----------



## JAlvarado (Aug 9, 2016)

Same issue here with v312 on my 2 week old 1 tb Bolt. Started 2 days ago. Opened ticket with tivo. I troubleshooted it myself and changed network from wired to wireless. I forgot to switch it back to wired. Tivo support said that my wireless signal was too weak and suggested to reboot router and try a wired connection. They closed my ticket without resolving issue or waiting for me to reply. So I have opened another one and will leave as wired. I have rebooted router and tivo 5 times already. Now waiting for another response from Tivo support.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

JAlvarado said:


> Same issue here with v312 on my 2 week old 1 tb Bolt. Started 2 days ago. Opened ticket with tivo. I troubleshooted it myself and changed network from wired to wireless. I forgot to switch it back to wired. Tivo support said that my wireless signal was too weak and suggested to reboot router and try a wired connection. They closed my ticket without resolving isdue or waiting for me to reply. So I have opened another one and will leave as wired. I have rebooted router and tivo 5 times already. Now waiting for another response from Tivo support.


I did a factory reset on the box, and then all was well. It has something to do with after market drives. You will lose all your settings and stuff, but you will not lose the cable card pairing. At least I did not.


----------



## JAlvarado (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks for the info. That did it. All is working again but lost all my recordings. But that is ok. I did not have many anyway.


----------

